# My 13 year old son caught doing marijuana



## mamadontcry (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello,

I caught my son high off marijuana. When he came into the house at 4:05 PM
He smelled of marijuana so I came over to him and asked him a few questions.
And I saw his pupils were large. So I told him to lie down in his bed for a couple hours. Once he was was straight I sat down with him in his room and said I think you were smoking pot and he said yes. Then I asked where he got it and he said to me that he got it from school but does not want to give a name because he doesent want others to get involved







. So I said Ok.
Then I told him I dont like it when you do these things and that. And if you ever feel the need to do drugs talk to me and I can sort it out. As for punishment I made him do the dishes 4 nights in a row, He does them every other night usually. Is Their anything else I should be doing? I dont think pot is dangerous I to tried pot for the first time when I was 13. I do give him lots of space I dont confine or over worry. He is also getting a job at Tim Hortons soon.







:


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

i've never heard of or noticed marijuana causing pupils to dialate?


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadontcry* 
Hello,
As for punishment I made him do the dishes 4 nights in a row, He does them every other night usually. Is Their anything else I should be doing? I dont think pot is dangerous I to tried pot for the first time when I was 13.

He's getting a job at Tim Hortons at age 13? Did they lower the legal working age? Frankly, I'd focus more on his school work at this age than getting him in the workplace already. Does he play sports or any other after school activities? I'd get him involved in some things so he's not left with free time after school without supervision to experiment with drugs.

As for the "punishment": Not sure what doing dishes has to do with smoking marijuana?







He should be doing dishes every night anyway... he lives in your home, participates in meal times, right?


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

not sure what dishes have to do with anything....

i don't like it when you do things like that so talk to me if you want to do things like that is a fairly effective way of ensuring he will not talk to you if he does mj again. why would he talk to you if he knows you don't like it and will be punished for it?

as long as hes not smoking up on a regular basis to the point where it is effecting his life is a negative way i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I can't say I would have punished him at all. I would have talked to him about responsible pot smoking (if that's possible) and the possible consequences of what he was doing.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi mama, Don't talk to me about dishes getting done....came home to a pile of them again..
I smoked pot age 14 and have continued to do so, I'm 41, yes I know, pathetic probably, am only telling you this cos of your post lol I'm looking to sort myself out soon on several more levels including and especially substance dependance( at present dope, tea, sugar, nicotine! coffee again) and moodswings, depression has figured largely in my life and I know the stuff I take in doesn't help.I had issues with alcohol too but am 7 yrs getting over that now. I used to inhale lighter fuel at 13, majic mushies etc I went through care system and have some er problems I've struggled with. imo I don't think pot is that good for you longterm or too often, makes you tired, with prolonged use can induce paranoia, specially for first 10 years. I have v.little knowledge of most other recreational drugs tho have tried some, but I like pot, it's a herb and requires some respect as herbs can be v.potent.I know they're all smoking strong homegrown now and that it affects people differently. Imo it can help relax a person, generally can 'lift' the mood betwixt any negative effects,if it's not smoked continously, like any substance, it should be okay only my opinion, unless serious issues arose to contradict this. I wouldn't want any of my kids to take it up or the gamut of stuff to try. There are other ways to feed your head, healthy too.Some people don't abuse substance but do use them, I'm not one of them, I have to be totally honest about this, I don't believe most stuff is bad as such but that people have differing reasons,lives, reactions etc.Depends whether you want to get high in first place too, some folk don't and sometimes there are other reasons to get high like to push away the downsides of life for a while. Can also be like socializing with a drink.The mood-altering component is where I struggle cos I've stopped before for quite a while and felt fine, just felt like I was missing out or something and couldnt just have 'a pint' at thet point. I have quite a boring,worky life so it's my pick-me-up or more like a throw-me-down when I'm done work it's the lack of energy I miss but ironically I smoke(outdoors) to get me 'wasted' and I'm so glad that I'm only on pot cos I can 'control' myself on it, yeah right, see this is dependancy for me. And I had no control, knowledge around drugs n alcohol. Knowledge helps.Plus, a big one imo, smoking tobacco of any sort or leaf is very, very bad for you if regular, I was quite sporty and still swim cycle run etc but omg my lungs, I'm a bit worried about that so....

So I think you could remain calm and in tune with your child, keep those communications open. My dd started drinking with her mates early teens, I nearly freaked and she herself found the ways to move on from irresponsable consumption and is trying to get into uni or textile and design school, I'm a single mom and poor so I'm xtra excited about this progress and hope for the future. Accepting that your child may be trying out substances like these is scary. Keeping the channels open, for us, required me stepping back, but obviously looking out for her often, and letting her make her own decisions, most importantly, the harder ones.No amount of my nagging will sort anything so I just let her know I'm there for her at all times and we talk. Keep the faith and know whats going on with your kid, as you obviously do,







your ds WILL know you are there for him and that he CAN talk to you, maybe just not about everthing that matters right there and then, you then should be able to help him when needed, if needed for substance use or anything. In my day it was all sneaking around keeping secrets cos the adults were not open or able to communicate about a heck of a lot of stuff that affects their kids. There is so much alcoholism in my country, like everywhere, but the scots really like to go for it, the whisky thing, and it can get destructive.Sorry for novel. Good luck.


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

first - WTG on spotting him out!

i second the talk on consequences - i know as teenagers, we experiement, but it sounds like this battle is going to start early so it will be a long road! an extra 2 nights of dishes sound easy. It may be no big deal as far as "there are worse drugs out there, and he is not addicted, etc.," but it IS still illegal. if he was ever arrested/convicted by police then he loses all government funded financial aid/gov backed student loans for college. That is a serious consequence. He should know that.

I also second the job thing that the PP suggested. Instead of having him work, I would focus on academics. Extra curricular clubs and sports would be healthy for him. Even volunteer work, but I would think twice about a job at this age. At 14 I started tutoring a couple hours a week and it paid well and it took very little time. I think that is different than working 15 hours a week. JMHO


----------



## soposdedi (May 9, 2005)

huh.

What an interesting story. Will be interested to see further updates







.


----------



## neko (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadontcry* 
He is also getting a job at Tim Hortons soon.







:

Where is the money going? For me, at this age, the main thing keeping me from doing (more) drugs was a lack of funds.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

I would talk to him in more detail about how marijuana can effect you, and how you can become dependent on it to deal with your problems. I have gone through my own experimental stages and know dozens of people who smoke it on a regular basis, and as far as my experience has shown me, it's not a terrible problem if used occasionally... it's when you are literally dependent on it and use it as an alternative to dealing with your problems, so I would talk to him about that aspect. If you know some people who smoke, maybe have them talk to him about how to use responsibly.


----------



## mamadontcry (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, Ill have another talk to him about drug use and responsibility. Also It is legal to work at the age of 13. He does have a SIN. And he is good in school, well almost except for maths. Im just confused about this because Its not really a bad thing if used responsibly. But hes only 13 1/2. Because Ive never heard any negative side effects that support my side with him







. And he is a honest kid he almost neverr lies







. Well thanks for all your replies


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, marijuana dilates the pupils.

Anyway.

Smoking pot alone at home is different and more concerning than smoking it when out with friends on an experimental/social basis. That would imply its not just "normal" peer pressure stuff but an attempt to use a substance to deal with uncomfortable feelings. If he's having trouble negotiating feelings at age 13 and is trying to dampen those feelings, it could point to trouble ahead because the intensity and frequency of those feelings is going to get worse for the next six years or so. If he starts a pattern of trying to avoid those feelings so young, that could become very problematic.

If it was just a one-time experimental thing, I wouldn't worry about it too much, and just provide information and talk about your concerns. But if you suspect on-going use, I would really be concerned. He's at a critical juncture in his development, at 13, that makes substance use more concerning than if, say, he was using for the first time at age 40.

I don't think you can punish this sort of thing into stopping. Whatever he gets from smoking pot, it might be worth it to him to do the dishes a few more times or whatever.

I think at that age, you can set some ground rules: Its illegal, therefore you don't want it in the house. You can't control his behavior out of the house but you won't allow him to put the household at risk.

I got a job at age 14. There were some good things about getting a job so young: it gave me more spending money, it got me out of my abusive family more often, it taught me responsibility very quickly (its the adult world now), it increased my self-esteem and feelings of competence, and my parents were able to brag about me to their friends. There were some bad things about working so young: My schoolwork suffered because, in part, now that I was in the "adult" world my schoolwork seemed less important and in part because I was just doing too much and something had to give. Teenagers need LOTS of sleep, and I wasn't getting enough. My coworkers, who were all older than me, taught me things I shouldn't have been exposed to so young. The other employees closest to me in age were usually already out on their own, having come from bad homes or whatever, and seeing kids living by themselves and making decisions for themselves was very attractive to me. I wanted to be like them - leave my family, live in my own place, be my own boss. Not a good choice for a 14-year-old who doesn't really know as much as she thinks she knows. Having a job and going to school also increased my stress level overall, decreased opportunities to learn social skills from my peer group, and forced me to lose a part of my childhood by growing up too soon.

You'll have to decide if your son's pot use indicates his life is already too stressful for him to handle and if the job is a good thing for him or not. At this point in his development, it might be more appropriate to try to find a peer group activity where he can learn how other kids his age are dealing with the stresses of being 13, such as maybe sports (physical activity can reduce feelings of stress as well as help him feel competent and part of a team) or other clubs for kids.

I don't think I would punish him. I would set rules for the safety of the household. But mostly I would work heavily on increasing attachment, emotional availability, spending time together one on one, facilitating activities with him and healthy peers, and try to get a feel for where he's at emotionally and how you can help him navigate the most challenging time of his life since he was born.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't see why it's such a bad thing for a 13yr old to have a job? I started working when I was 10yrs old (biking 4 miles each way to pick blueberries at 5am) and was working 30hrs/week when I was 12-13. I think it's great for developing a good work ethic among other things, AND helps keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

You've never heard of negative side effects of marijuana use?

I'll give you some.

1. You're lighting something on fire and inhaling it- it is now a carcinogen (cancer causing substance). *Unless he's eating it "raw".







You could light basil on fire and it would become a toxic substance.

2. Marijuana causes psychological disturbances in certain people. I'm one of them. I get really really bad effects that cause me to be mentally unstable.

3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.

4. Being loaded causes you to make stupid and risky decisions, coupled with teenagers sense of immortality and lower impulse control this is really dangerous.

5. Some people have addictive personalities, so pot might not be so benign.

I wouldn't make a giant ordeal out of it, and you have to move in accordance with your own values and opinions on pot, but today's world isn't like the one we were in when we were teens.

I just think it's really dangerous and 13 is super young to start messing with drugs or herbs or anything else that gets you high.

If my kids try it I will want to know why, and I will want to figure out what led them to believe it was ok. In our house it's not ok at all.

I respect that others don't freak out over "mere" marijuana, but it's brought nothing but grief on my family.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.

I have to say that I don't know a single person for whom that is true, and I know a LOT of people who smoke pot.

Everyone I know just gets mellow after a smoke. I do realize that the effects would vary from person to person, but that is my experience.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I have to say that I don't know a single person for whom that is true, and I know a LOT of people who smoke pot.

Everyone I know just gets mellow after a smoke. I do realize that the effects would vary from person to person, but that is my experience.









: they used to say pot was a gateway drug (as in using pot would lead to the use of other drugs) but they have corrected that. Pot is not a gateway drug, it does not lead to use of harder drugs. It's even on the FDA website.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 







: they used to say pot was a gateway drug (as in using pot would lead to the use of other drugs) but they have corrected that. Pot is not a gateway drug, it does not lead to use of harder drugs. It's even on the FDA website.

If a kid likes getting high from pot there are high odds that he'll try other highs.

That is what I meant. I don't know any teens that have ONLY used pot during their teen years.


----------



## Cil334a (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
You've never heard of negative side effects of marijuana use?

I'll give you some.

1. You're lighting something on fire and inhaling it- it is now a carcinogen (cancer causing substance). *Unless he's eating it "raw".







You could light basil on fire and it would become a toxic substance.

2. Marijuana causes psychological disturbances in certain people. I'm one of them. I get really really bad effects that cause me to be mentally unstable.

3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.

4. Being loaded causes you to make stupid and risky decisions, coupled with teenagers sense of immortality and lower impulse control this is really dangerous.

5. Some people have addictive personalities, so pot might not be so benign.

I wouldn't make a giant ordeal out of it, and you have to move in accordance with your own values and opinions on pot, but today's world isn't like the one we were in when we were teens.

I just think it's really dangerous and 13 is super young to start messing with drugs or herbs or anything else that gets you high.

If my kids try it I will want to know why, and I will want to figure out what led them to believe it was ok. In our house it's not ok at all.

I respect that others don't freak out over "mere" marijuana, but it's brought nothing but grief on my family.


I would have to agree with this poster. I would absolutely freak out if my 12 year (soon to be 13) was trying marijuana. I feel it is a gateway drug not because of it's effects (mellowing you out), but because if you come to see marijuana as no big deal, then why not try some heroine, and then some cocaine? I mean marijuana is ILLEGAL is it not? WOW! I would be watching him like a hawk, figuring out who the heck gave him the drugs, and just all around focusing on what was up with him.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
If a kid likes getting high from pot there are high odds that he'll try other highs.

That is what I meant. I don't know any teens that have ONLY used pot during their teen years.

i know quite a few actually. for kids who are into harder drugs pot may be the first drug they try but trying pot isn't want leads kids to try other drugs.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I respect that others don't freak out over "mere" marijuana, but it's brought nothing but grief on my family.

I agree.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I don't know any teens that have ONLY used pot during their teen years.

Actually, that would be me. I knew all the other drugs weren't "natural" & didn't want to try them. But pot didn't worry me. I didn't like it though... I never liked anything that altered my state of mind. I think I'm weird.









But honestly, I think you have some really good points though in your original post, and I don't see one reason in the world that smoking pot at 13 should be considered okay. Its NOT okay. Regardless of whether or not it SHOULD be, it currently is NOT legal to smoke pot. That should be a big enough reason for the OP to encourage her son not to smoke. A police record is a serious thing that can follow a person throughout their life.

I also believe that drugs in general aren't good for developing brains - ANY drugs or chemicals, doesn't matter the kind or how "dangerous" they are.

Kids, really anyone, shouldn't be inhaling smoke. Bad for the lungs, mouth, esophagus, etc.

You can't be sure where the child is getting the pot & whether or not it's pure.

I think that drugs, any drugs (including alcohol), typically are experimented with when kids don't have adequate supervision or specific activities or guidance. Let me clarify this point, so I'm not misunderstood: I am NOT saying that all kids won't experiment at some point in their lives, regardless of how "good" their parents are at supervising them. Most kids will try drugs of some kind (alcohol, cigs, pot, other drugs). But I believe the VAST MAJORITY of kids who try drugs, do it when their parents aren't with them.

So it seems to me that the more you KNOW what your kids are doing, WHO they hang out with, WHEN they are coming back, WHERE they are going, etc. etc., the less likely they are to get involved in things that are over their heads.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go Momma for not freaking out and making it a HUGE deal. I think that approach would only push your child away.

I have no problem with pot, and I do not think it should be illegal. But it is. I would want to have a discussion with my child about what could happen if he was caught by the police with pot or smoking pot. Getting involved with the law at 13 is way worse than any experimenting he is doing.

I would also encourage my child to wait a few more years before experimenting. At 13 there is still so much growth going on. I do not think getting high a few times is going to interfere with that but smoking regularly might.

I also wanted to point out that he was home and caught being high by 4pm (ish). That does not sound a kid that was inappropriately unsupervised for large blocks of time. I think he sounds like a normal, curious kid. At 13 I was able to find the time and space to experiment with boys despite having parents that watched me like a hawk. When a kid, or should I say young adult, is ready to do something they are gonna do it. Unless they are living in lock down, there is always an opportunity. As parents we need to be sure we are open and honest with our kids and give them all of the facts. In this case why experimenting at 13 is a bad idea. Lying or exaggerating about the facts will only lead to mistrust and possibly your kid doing something really stupid or dangerous (because if you lied about one thing you might have lied about a lot more.)


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

It sounds to me that you (OP) are more concerned that it not affect him negatively and that he be responsible if he's going to use it. So, in line with what seems to be your parenting style, I'd suggest a heart to heart talk with him and be honest about your feelings and beliefs. If you don't think it's that big of a deal, and you aren't concerned about it becoming habit forming, than talk to him about what you believe is a responsible way for your 13yo to smoke it. Hmmmm....maybe spring for a vaporizer for cmas? (don't kill me here, I was just kidding lololol)

Personally, I'd be more concerned with the lung problems related to smoking it than anything else. I, too, know tons of adults who use pot regularly, from SAHMoms to military officers to computer IT geeks to business owners and the whole gamut in between. None are addicted and none use 'harder' drugs. So, to each his own on this one.

Anyways, if you have a good relationship. and he isn't doing this to escape from troubling areas of his life (aka this is just recreational), than just be straight with him about how you want to see this handled maturely and responsibly.

Incidentally, I would recommend that you remind him it's officially illegal, and that if he gets arrested it is out of your hands and the consequences are pretty serious.

Interesting thread...I think I'll sub this one









Good luck mama, keep us posted!
BellevueMama


----------



## bearer of truth (Dec 7, 2008)

Awaiting edits by member.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't have time to read the other replies, but I think you might want to give him reasons to not do it other than "I don't like you doing things like that"...give him reasons that will matter to him. Clearly he know you don't like him smoking pot, but unless there's a good reason not to, he's likely just to hide it. I would give him credit for telling you the truth though. That speaks volumes for your relationship.

Sarah


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

BellinghamCrunchie said:


> Yes, marijuana dilates the pupils.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Porcelain Interior said:


> You've never heard of negative side effects of marijuana use?
> 
> I'll give you some.
> 
> ...


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I've smoked pot, never been addicted to it, never had psychological problems, never got into harder stuff... I also live in an area where pot doesn't have the same stigma attached to it.

Probably the first thing I would discuss with him is that unless you'd trust the person your getting from with your life, then you can't trust they aren't giving you something that's been laced.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I think this is going to have to be you deciding whats best for your child.

It wouldn't be the pot that got me upset, it would be the irresponsibility that surrounded the pot use. Where did he get it? Was clean pot? Did you do it and act stupid? My DH and I smoke and the most trouble we ever get into is eating too many chips. IMO pot isn't dangerous. Marijuana abuse, however, is. Just like sex addictions, caffeine addictions, food addictions KWIM?

Plus 13 is too young, he's getting it from older people. Just like beers, kids get them from some irresponsible adult.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

"bearer of truth" I'm not going to address your sarcastic and rudely toned post play by play, but rest assured, I am a person and I am using my head.









There's something to be said for differences of opinion, some can handle it and some can't. Those that can't I don't waste my time arguing with.

I totally 100% respect each individual parent's intuition and decision making regarding their child within reason. I don't think OP is doing anything wrong at all, and handled it pretty well.

I was just stating my opinions. I never said the word gateway btw, and you can go and ask any teenager over the age of 16 if they've only tried pot. Have they drank? Tried cigarettes? Took some cough medicine without having a cold? Ate a mushroom? Most kids when I was a teenager didn't just try pot.

I wasn't infering that the OP's son was headed for certain narcotic addiction. It's just sometimes we can't tell who will become addictive and need bigger and better things. I think it's all playing with fire. Altering your mind that is with anything including alcohol.

And the law is meaningful in our home. I may not agree with all laws, but unless they threaten our health or safety- yes I'm going to teach my kids to follow the laws of this country.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

I would not be ok with it. However there is a long history of addiction in my DH family so I think my children might be higher risk.

Wether its a gateway drug or not. Wether I think it should be legal or not. And regardless of what smoking pot was like in my day IT IS A BAD IDEA for a teen to be smoking pot.

It opens him up for a world of unintended consequences. Suspension from school, criminal charges, expulsion from extracurricular activies. It jeapordizes his college funding and even his acceptance into college. He could do something stupid that gets him caught with it. He could have a fight with a friend who turns him in. Some nosy neighbor might catch a whiff and call CPS because they figure that kooky tree hugging mom is probably supplying him with it. Not to mention _where is he getting it?_... somewhere up the distribution chain are some nasty people. People I dont want having any kind of connection to my family.

I just dont get the tolerant attitude here.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
If a kid likes getting high from pot there are high odds that he'll try other highs.

That is what I meant. I don't know any teens that have ONLY used pot during their teen years.

I agree that people who like getting high from one drug are more likely than average to try another drug. That said, telling someone not to smoke pot isn't going to stop them from trying another drug if they want to.

I'll also add that I smoked pot as a teenager. Most of my friends also smoked it. Most of us also drank. In almost every case, we started with alcohol and moved on to pot later. For many of my friends, that was as far as it went. A few went on to try other drugs (LSD & cocaine, mostly). Two, that I know of, ended up with major drug problems. Most of us didn't...and several of us don't use any drugs at all now, except a bit of social drinking.

I wouldn't be thrilled if ds1 came home after smoking pot. I would have been even less happy two years ago, when he was 13. However, I don't think the "end up getting into other things" argument holds much water as a reason not to smoke it.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

forthebest said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> ...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I think you handled it well. You have made sure he knows where yuou stand. the concesequence was mild. I would have probably inposed something a little more meaningful but if that works for you and your fam whatever then. The most important thing to keep in mind at this point is that no matter what you or anyone else feels about pot it is still illegal. and that is reason enough that I don't want my kids messing with it. There are also a multitude of other reasons (you never really know what you are getting is one).

Honsetly if i couldn't trust my kid to make good choices while he wasn't aropund me a jkob would be the last privledge I would give him. Around here kids can work as soon as they turn 14 and I am telling you the kids I work with get into more trouble while at work that they ever would with mom and dad watching them. for some kids it is really good and helps them learn responsibility. for others it is too much freedom and money too soon.


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

_if he was ever arrested/convicted by police then he loses all government funded financial aid/gov backed student loans for college_

Not true - or at least not permanently. Convicted students lose federal financial aid for 1-2 years or must complete a qualified drug rehabilitation program. Once they've met the requirements - time off or a rehab pgm - they regain eligibility to receive financial aid.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I feel the need to say something about all of the posts referring to being worried about pot being laced or clean.

Nobody is going to sell you pot with extra goodies in it and not a) tell you about it and then b) charge you for it.

I think that is one of those myths perpetuated by drug education programs. In other words it's a scare tactic.

It's more likely that someone would buy a bag of leaves and stems than extra drugs.

Powders, pills, and liquids are more of a concern. They might be cut with something not so good.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I feel the need to say something about all of the posts referring to being worried about pot being laced or clean.

Nobody is going to sell you pot with extra goodies in it and not a) tell you about it and then b) charge you for it.

I think that is one of those myths perpetuated by drug education programs. In other words it's a scare tactic.

...

Not true. This is exactly how pot was used as a gateway drug when I was growing up. Once you're buying one drug, they add another (dusting pot is perfect for this). You notice a difference in the high, ask for "that stuff" again, and they tell you that if you liked it with the pot, try it w/o and here's some for you to try....

I didn't know anyone in HS who ONLY smoked pot. Everyone who did got into much heavier stuff, and several of them didn't live to graduate from college b/c of it. So I'd treat this situation pretty dang seriously. It's NOT always harmless fun.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I agree with those who said that "I don't like it when you do these things" is not enough motivation and that washing dishes has nothing to do with it. I'd talk with him about how his brain is developing rapidly and may be permanently harmed by drugs (including alcohol, not just illegal drugs) so it's best to wait until he's an adult. I'd also talk about the legal risks. I'd share my personal experience and what I have observed about people who started using marijuana at a young age vs. those who started later.

But before any of that, my first response would be to ask why he did it and what he thought of the experience. (I might even start this while he was still high, if it seemed feasible, although I think that having him lie down is a fine approach if he seems overwhelmed or tired.) This information is very important in figuring out how to help him meet his needs in other ways. I'll get it more clearly by listening to him first than if I start by telling him what I think of it.

K's Mama wrote:

Quote:

He should be doing dishes every night anyway... he lives in your home, participates in meal times, right?








There's at least one other person in the home, right? Many households have people take turns with the daily chores. What's the problem?

Porcelain Interior wrote:

Quote:

3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.
In fact, this works the other way around: Most people who try other drugs have already tried marijuana. Alcohol, tobacco, and caffeine also belong in that category: Drugs that are easy to get tend to be the first ones people try. The minority of people who are not satisfied with those drugs will try others.

Quote:

If a kid likes getting high from pot there are high odds that he'll try other highs.
If a kid likes getting high from pot ENOUGH, he has no reason to try other highs. Just like alcohol: If a kid likes getting drunk, that doesn't motivate him to try every drug in existence; many drinkers never touch an illegal drug.

Personally, I kind of enjoyed drinking but wasn't happy with all aspects of it (like the clumsiness and stupid feeling) and had some bad experiences. Once I tried marijuana, I began losing interest in alcohol except as a medication for severe muscle spasm. Never have lost interest in caffeine, though.







I've never tried any other illegal drug. I know lots of people like me and one who lost interest in all other recreational substances once he found LSD. It does happen.

The phenomenon to beware is a "party" mentality in which the goal is to get as messed up as possible using whatever substances or techniques are available. This is what causes people to do things like swallowing a handful of unidentified pills or choking themselves for fun. *It's not an effect of a drug, it's an approach to recreation.* The way to avoid it, IMO and based on what I've seen in research, is to teach kids to regard mind-altering activities with great respect and caution, to demonstrate and talk about responsible use of whatever substances you find worthwhile, and to encourage them to use their minds for other things that will keep them amused.


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

OP, I can see your concerned and maybe just not sure of the best approach for _your_ family/child.

Would you consider taking him on a field trip to the local police department? Arrange it in advance, and they will be _happy_ to provide you with literature and even a video on the _actual_ legal ramifications of possession and consumption of illegal substances in your state. I too used at a young age, and had I known how it would have effected my life (getting caught in a car with friends at age 18) I might have played it safer.

If the consumption itself isn't the issue for you and it's the legal piece, focus on that. Let him _know_ that. "I can't stop you from trying things out or control who you associate with, but I would like to make sure you're smart about your actions." Help him get educated.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadontcry* 
He is also getting a job at Tim Hortons soon.







:

A 13 yr old can work at a job? How is that?

I would have problems with it if my 13 y o child came home high off pot. I dated someone who was a pothead as a teenager and is still a pothead now at the age of 44. It's not funny.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any actual research that suggest that Marijuana is a 'gateway' drug?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Reefer Madness







It also proves that smoking pot will make you kill a man...

Actually evidence suggests otherwise. I'm guessing even more so in areas where pot isn't as frowned upon. that sentence is my deduction based on the following. What promotes initial drug use is curiosity combined with the company we keep. That being said, in many places where marijuana is viewed as right out bad the people who smoke it are less likely to be otherwise law abiding citizens. That being said, those who smoke pot in those areas are exposed to more people who also use other drugs there by increasing the chance that someone will try other drugs... they are available to them.

Here, very few pot smokers use harder drugs. Some do, but a majority don't. I truely feel that the reason behind that is because pot is not viewed as an evil here. 98% of BCer's believe pot should be legal for medical perposes... 93% believe it should just be legal period.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

ding ding ding!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

take a deep breath. it could get worse but more than likely it wont. keep the lines of communication open...thats your only hope for things to get better.

what a lively discussion.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

I still feel like many are missing the point. Even if pot is relatively harmless and not likely to lead to addiction.

It is illegal and being caught with it opens up both the child and their family long-term consequences.

Take shoplifting. I doubt many kids who lift a candybar turn into bank robbers. Most get away with it, some have to deal with mom and dad when the store owner busts them, but some get caught by a business owner who has had enough and is out to make an example - dragging the entire family into a incredibly stressful mess.

I am not one to live my life in fear worrying about all the what if's - keeping my kid in a carseat until graduation or forbidding any commercially prepared treat because of an infinitesimal chance of triggering disease - but I also wont tolerate illegal self-indulgence, masquerading as a rite of passage, to put my family at risk.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
I still feel like many are missing the point. Even if pot is relatively harmless and not likely to lead to addiction.

It is illegal and being caught with it opens up both the child and their family long-term consequences.

Take shoplifting. I doubt many kids who lift a candybar turn into bank robbers. Most get away with it, some have to deal with mom and dad when the store owner busts them, but some get caught by a business owner who has had enough and is out to make an example - dragging the entire family into a incredibly stressful mess.

I am not one to live my life in fear worrying about all the what if's - keeping my kid in a carseat until graduation or forbidding any commercially prepared treat because of an infinitesimal chance of triggering disease - but I also wont tolerate illegal self-indulgence, masquerading as a rite of passage, to put my family at risk.

That's not the case everywhere though. Here the cops are likely to just tell you to move along to somewhere other then public property... if they bother with it at all.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
That's not the case everywhere though. Here the cops are likely to just tell you to move along to somewhere other then public property... if they bother with it at all.

To tell you, as an adult, or tell anyone regardless of age? Because, honestly, my feeling on pot smoking change a lot when we are talking about adults.
I have a big problem with a policeman walking past a little kid and telling him to hide when he smokes...


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
To tell you, as an adult, or tell anyone regardless of age? Because, honestly, my feeling on pot smoking change a lot when we are talking about adults.
I have a big problem with a policeman walking past a little kid and telling him to hide when he smokes...

Got caught smoking pot in the park with some friends at 14. The cop just told us to go do it at home because it was a public place with kids.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Got caught smoking pot in the park with some friends at 14. The cop just told us to go do it at home because it was a public place with kids.

That just creeps me out. He was talking to kids.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Kids who at the time had the legal right to make choices regarding their own body most of the time.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

we got caught smoking pot and the cops took the pot and the bowl. didn't write us up though. betcha they didn't throw the pot in the next trashcan lol.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Depending where you are here, it's also not likely that you would get in trouble. I imagine that under 18, they would do something...but nothing that had long term consequences. I am all for responsible pot smoking, but now that I have kids, I have some issues with kids doing it.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Kids who at the time had the legal right to make choices regarding their own body most of the time.

but not the right to choose which laws to obey. because we arent talking about well though out civic disobedience here, no higher (no pun intended) purpose being served.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
we got caught smoking pot and the cops took the pot and the bowl. didn't write us up though. betcha they didn't throw the pot in the next trashcan lol.

thats what I was thinking...

Dont get me wrong. I dont hate pot. I do think it should be legal. I dont think it is the root of all substance abuse. If it was legal I would probably allow my kids to try it at home once they were older teenagers.

Granted, I dont know how old you are and things were different a decade or two ago. But the thought that a cop would give my kid a pass for getting high in public pisses me off.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
but not the right to choose which laws to obey. because we arent talking about well though out civic disobedience here, no higher (no pun intended) purpose being served.

thats what I was thinking...

Dont get me wrong. I dont hate pot. I do think it should be legal. I dont think it is the root of all substance abuse. If it was legal I would probably allow my kids to try it at home once they were older teenagers.

Granted, I dont know how old you are and things were different a decade or two ago. But the thought that a cop would give my kid a pass for getting high in public pisses me off.

up to 15 ounces of pot are legal at this point in time. I think it was less at the time. Either way, if they aren't even willing to enforce a law why should I be inclined to follow it. Obviously there is something about it that doesn't jive with the current culture.

I'm 23 and still occasionally smoke pot.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Honestly, the "Ew, gross, how can you poison your precious body with that evil stuff!" reaction would be worse than anything else for me.

Never smoked a thing in my life, though my parents smoked tobacco and the odd other substance like chimneys. I had lots of health probs. because of it. Was always totally grossed by any kind of smoking, never dated or hung with smokers, avoided parties where there was any kind of tobacco, pot, hash smoking etc.

My dad died at the age of 57 due to his addiction and never knew his grandkids. I raise my children with a full awareness of the health risks of (any kind of) smoking.

My kids have something they could do to really push mama's buttons if they ever wanted to, I guess!


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

im 21... this happened at senior week. we got written up for being piss drunk though. only for beer.. except for my friend who said in drunken pride " i didn't drink beer i drank hard liquer!"







lol. it was really weird.. everyone had to go to court to get their cursory slap on the wrist.. except those of us who were underage.. we got nothing!







weird isnt it.

when i called my parents my dad goes "crap which jail are you in" thanks dad. lol. they weren't mad at all just glad they didn't have to make the 3 hour drive to bail me out. i was with one of my cousins so sher got a citation too.. and week later my other cousin got one. guess what went into my grandmothers crap book that christmas


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
only for beer.. except for my friend who said in drunken pride " i didn't drink beer i drank hard liquer!"







lol.

That made me chuckle. I did something similar once. Announced that it wasn't cheap beer that I was drunk on but tequila and whipped cream.

Back to the original programming.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Like many other states, Texas divies up punishments based on the weight of the drug possessed or sold. The possession of up to a pound of marijuana *(this includes very minor amounts)* will generally carry a sentence of 6 months to 2 years in a state jail and a $2,000 - $10,000 fine. However, if you have no prior felony convictions and are arrested with up to a pound, a Texas judge must impose a sentence of probation with drug treatment (for a duration at the judges discretion). The judge can also waive the fines, in this case.

What About Giving a Baggie to a Friend
Texas law does not recognize little gifts as being the same as possession (like most states do). Therefore a gift of even less than 1/4 of an ounce carries the same 6-month $2,000 fine as simple possession, but without the probation requirements (i.e. you will likely serve time). If it is a sale of that same amount, the penalty jumps to 1 year. This applies to even extremely small amoutns, even less than a single joint cigarette.
__________________________________________________ _____________
My views are definitely colored by laws in my state, my aversion to having my family entered into "the system" more than absolutely necessary (SSN, taxes), and what I saw as a kid about how pot gets to where it's going.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

So, if a person gets caught smoking pot their first time they go into drug rehab? That's a bit of overkill isn't it?


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Yep, it's a
**t law.
Ironically, it was rehab for a minor pot posession that really screwed up my husband and got him into serious substance abuse when he was kid. Though back then it was all inpatiend and they didnt keep the kids in for minor things away from the true junkies. Im not into letting some judge decided where to put my kid and for how long (inpatient or outpatient) possibly with serious addicts.

So I guess you need to know the laws in your state.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

For those who smoke anything but medical marijuana - how much do you know about where it comes from? I'd like to think that you are all getting it from a hippie uncle who grows it in his basement.

I wouldnt treat the kind of pot we were around as kids any differently than a conflict diamond. Somewhere up the line there was blood on it. .


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in Canada.

A federal Permit is required for medicinal use. Otherwise possession smaller than 30g is classified as Schedule VIII, more than 30g but less than 3kg is Schedule VII, and exceeding 3kg is schedule II.

For Schedule VIII the maximum is $1000 and or 6 months in prison.

Schedule VII it's 5 years in prision.

Schedule II is five years for possesion and life for production, sale and exportation.

Many locals in Canada purposely don't impose the possesion laws.

Medical marijuana is legal.

Over the past 8 years a number of court rulings have basically invalidated the laws against marijuana. The first (2000) ruled that because there was no exemption for medical marijuana, the prohibition was invalid. It was overturned. In 2007 it was again ruled invalid because while there was an exemption for medical marijuana the government didn't provide access to it, there for the prohibition was invalid. Later that year, the appeal ruling was the same. It was an invalid law. In January 2008 laws surrounding how someone could get medical marijuana (there was one licenced producer in Canada) made it too difficult to aquire and those regulations were ruled invalid.

So... yeah... we're not at any real solid laws right now regarding pot. I strongly feel we are getting closer to legalization. It's not just BC, a majority of Canadians believe in the legalization of marijuana too.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
For those who smoke anything but medical marijuana - how much do you know about where it comes from? I'd like to think that you are all getting it from a hippie uncle who grows it in his basement.

I wouldnt treat the kind of pot we were around as kids any differently than a conflict diamond. Somewhere up the line there was blood on it. .

No hippy uncle, just a hippiesh friend who has a couple of plants. That's the big one in our house regarding pot. Where it comes from. DD knows she'll get in more trouble for smoking pot from someone she doesn't know well then from actually smoking it.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
No hippy uncle, just a hippiesh friend who has a couple of plants. ....









: Thank you for buying responsibly.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Your welcome. Not about to smoke something laced with god knows what... I wanna relax, not trip.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
I still feel like many are missing the point. Even if pot is relatively harmless and not likely to lead to addiction.

It is illegal and being caught with it opens up both the child and their family long-term consequences.

Take shoplifting. I doubt many kids who lift a candybar turn into bank robbers. Most get away with it, some have to deal with mom and dad when the store owner busts them, but some get caught by a business owner who has had enough and is out to make an example - dragging the entire family into a incredibly stressful mess.

I am not one to live my life in fear worrying about all the what if's - keeping my kid in a carseat until graduation or forbidding any commercially prepared treat because of an infinitesimal chance of triggering disease - but I also wont tolerate illegal self-indulgence, masquerading as a rite of passage, to put my family at risk.

some of us arent missing the point. we just disagree with it. which is fine..this is the internet. opinions are very diverse.

to me, smoking pot is not the same as taking another's property. they just are not in the same realm of "crimes".

i dont view pot smoking as illegal self-indulgence...and in most places there isnt a huge risk, although there is some.

ftr, i never smoked pot as a teenager (well unless he coudl 18 as a teenager, which i guess technically it is but i was an adult at the time).

i just think we as parents have to continue parenting our teenagers as we parent toddlers or younger children..they need to learn to make their own mistakes. the earlier the better for some kids.

what worries me more about the OPs post is a 13 yo working. in teh summer time, i wouldnt blink an eye but during the school year, i think that is going to be a bit stressful for the family.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

One thing that would really concern me is that recently there have been several studies that show that marijuana use can have very bad effects on people that are pre-disposed to mental illness. If I recall correctly, it suggested that it can actually cause some diseases like schizophrenia to manifest when otherwise they might not have - my memory is slightly sketchy on the details.

I do remember quite clearly that it wasn't a matter of continued use though, it could be after just one use. Brain chemistry is a weird thing.

I think 13 is really too young myself; kids that age have less ability to judge and predict consequences, and using a substance that could increase that tendency strikes me as a bad idea. I also have a lot of potheads in my family and that is NOT something I would want for my kids. Interestingly they are all boys (the potheads that is) I wonder if that is significant?


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Several of us in my family use to smoke it as teens. I just decided it was stupid and didn't do it anymore. One other person ended up moving onto hardcore stuff like acid and ended up doing a few stints in rehab and got it together. Another ended up keeping up his idiotic stuff and ended up in rehab and jail, then homeless. He didn't start getting his life together until about three years ago. I would never be supportive of my children doing any kind of drug, regardless of how "pure" they think it is. The person who supplied my stuff was lacing it and didn't bother to tell me. I had several times that I thought I was going to die. It's not worth it.

Drug convictions are something that follow you around for life as well. Those who end up in jail at younger ages, are more likely to keep ending up there. I don't want to see my child in and out of jail.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

ftr i agree that if your smoking pot you need to know where its coming from. any pot i smoked was from a plant i watched grow... not my plant but people i was close to and spent a lot of time with

that is one of the reasons i think the pot should be legal. lacing wouldn't be an issue if it were legal. and *maybe* some people who go on to harder drugs had pot that was unknowingly laced with something.


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have not finished reading all the other responses because I absolutely HAD to respond to this. MDC is a place that has been such an important factor in my journey. I Found MDC after I got home from the hospital with a new baby 5 years ago. I was your average mainstream woman 5 years ago. But this group here has opened me to SO many things I never cared to acknowledge or research....Circumcision is optional? Theres another way? What?? tell me more.....You can raise a child with out beatings and emotional torture? Tell me more....I can birth normally? What??? Tell me more. I dont have to vaccinate? its my choice? well, I dont know, why vaccinate? why not? tell me more.

But now, Im going to tell you more. Its my turn. Im not going to preach that marijuana is this wonderherb and everyone should be partaking, and it doesnt matter if your 13 year old does it......But I CAN NOT just shut my mouth and allow this garbage propaganda to swirl around. Allow me to de-bunk some of this post.....It'll be like myth busters..... [/B]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
You've never heard of negative side effects of marijuana use?

I'll give you some.

1. You're lighting something on fire and inhaling it- it is now a carcinogen (cancer causing substance). *Unless he's eating it "raw".







You could light basil on fire and it would become a toxic substance.

Study finds no cancer
And how about this one...."We know that there are as many or more carcinogens and co-carcinogens in marijuana smoke as in cigarettes," researcher Donald Tashkin, MD, of UCLA's David Geffen School of Medicine tells WebMD. "But we did not find any evidence for an increase in cancer risk for even heavy marijuana smoking." Carcinogens are substances that cause cancer."
Not enough for you? Google "marijuana cause cancer" See what you find. Do your own research, just like you would when deciding to vax, circ, or birth at home, uc, etc.

2. Marijuana causes psychological disturbances in certain people. I'm one of them. I get really really bad effects that cause me to be mentally unstable.
: "There is no convincing scientific evidence that marijuana causes psychological damage or mental illness in either teenagers or adults. Some marijuana users experience psychological distress following marijuana ingestion, which may include feelings of panic, anxiety, and paranoia. Such experiences can be frightening, but the effects are temporary. With very large doses, marijuana can cause temporary toxic psychosis. This occurs rarely, and almost always when marijuana is eaten rather than smoked. Marijuana does not cause profound changes in people's behavior." Theres a whole list of studies at the above site.

3. Most kids that smoke pot end up getting into other things, experimenting with popping pills, getting drunk, inhaling dust off- glue etc and so forth.

This is entirely untrue, unfounded, and yet another HUGE myth that comes straight from scare tactics your mother dished out on you. As a matter of fact, the OPPOSITE has actually been PROVEN. At some point maybe youd like to get to googling these....

* Morral, Andrew R.; McCaffrey, Daniel F. and Susan M. Paddock. "Reassessing the marijuana gateway effect." Addiction 97.12 (2002): 1493-504.
*United States. National Household Survey on Drug Abuse: Population Estimates 1994. Rockville, MD: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 1995.
* ---. National Household Survey on Drug Abuse: Main Findings 1994. Rockville, MD: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 1996.

*D.B. Kandel and M. Davies, "Progression to Regular Marijuana Involvement: Phenomenology and Risk Factors for Near-Daily Use," Vulnerability to Drug Abuse, Eds. M. Glantz and R. Pickens. Washington, D.C.: American Psychological Association, 1992: 211-253.

"Marijuana does not cause people to use hard drugs. What the gateway theory presents as a causal explanation is a statistic association between common and uncommon drugs, an association that changes over time as different drugs increase and decrease in prevalence. Marijuana is the most popular illegal drug in the United States today. Therefore, people who have used less popular drugs such as heroin, cocaine, and LSD, are likely to have also used marijuana. Most marijuana users never use any other illegal drug. Indeed, for the large majority of people, marijuana is a terminus rather than a gateway drug."

4. Being loaded causes you to make stupid and risky decisions, coupled with teenagers sense of immortality and lower impulse control this is really dangerous. Another myth...common scare tactic.....Exactly what they put in those anti marijuana ads on television. You cant go 10 minutes without seeing one of these. Find a study that proves it to me....in the meanwhile while you search hard and wide for it (there are no controlled studies to prove it) here are a few tidbits proving the opposite.
Here
And more...."Marijuana produces immediate, temporary changes in thoughts, perceptions, and information processing. The cognitive process most clearly affected by marijuana is short-term memory. In laboratory studies, subjects under the influence of marijuana have no trouble remembering things they learned previously. However, they display diminished capacity to learn and recall new information. This diminishment only lasts for the duration of the intoxication. There is no convincing evidence that heavy long-term marijuana use permanently impairs memory or other cognitive functions."

5. Some people have addictive personalities, so pot might not be so benign.

M"Most people who smoke marijuana smoke it only occasionally. A small minority of Americans - less than 1 percent - smoke marijuana on a daily basis. An even smaller minority develop a dependence on marijuana. Some people who smoke marijuana heavily and frequently stop without difficulty. Others seek help from drug treatment professionals. Marijuana does not cause physical dependence. If people experience withdrawal symptoms at all, they are remarkably mild."
And some more

If my kids try it I will want to know why, and I will want to figure out what led them to believe it was ok. In our house it's not ok at all.

I respect that others don't freak out over "mere" marijuana, but it's brought nothing but grief on my family.





Im sorry that you feel that marijuana has had greivous effect for your family. I just have to speak up at the misinformation. Especially because, this is after all, MDC and "Our discussions on the boards are about the real world of mothering and are *first and foremost, for support and information.* "


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
For those who smoke anything but medical marijuana - how much do you know about where it comes from? I'd like to think that you are all getting it from a hippie uncle who grows it in his basement.

I wouldnt treat the kind of pot we were around as kids any differently than a conflict diamond. Somewhere up the line there was blood on it. .


Really good article on this here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluegoat* 
One thing that would really concern me is that recently there have been several studies that show that marijuana use can have very bad effects on people that are pre-disposed to mental illness. If I recall correctly, it suggested that it can actually cause some diseases like schizophrenia to manifest when otherwise they might not have - my memory is slightly sketchy on the details.

I do remember quite clearly that it wasn't a matter of continued use though, it could be after just one use. Brain chemistry is a weird thing.

mmm..... no..... No again.

There are simply no controlled studies to prove these myths and controlled studies that actually disprove them.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
If a kid likes getting high from pot there are high odds that he'll try other highs.

That is what I meant. I don't know any teens that have ONLY used pot during their teen years.

I smoked it a lot at one point and have never tried any other drugs. However, I do know of a LOT of people who smoked pot and then moved on to other things for sure. I agree that it is certainly more likely to happen than not.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

keep in mind why mj was made illegal to begin with. i'll give you a hint. its not because it is completely useless and dangerous.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrspineau* 
I smoked it a lot at one point and have never tried any other drugs. However, I do know of a LOT of people who smoked pot and then moved on to other things for sure. I agree that it is certainly more likely to happen than not.

not true. there is a study above that supports this. most people who do other drugs have done mj. but the reverse is 100% untrue. most people who smoke mj do not go on to try other drugs.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
keep in mind why mj was made illegal to begin with. i'll give you a hint. its not because it is completely useless and dangerous.

I'm pretty sure money was a big part of it...


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sg784* 
Really good article on this here

It was an interesting article but had nothing to do with what I was getting at, though I see the confusion.

My comparison was not in terms of where the profit goes but rather the treatment of the people involved in its growth and distribution.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
It was an interesting article but had nothing to do with what I was getting at, though I see the confusion.

My comparison was not in terms of where the profit goes but rather the treatment of the people involved in its growth and distribution.

And the dangers of buying from the wrong person.

You really need to know where your getting pot from. That's why I like living in BC... If it doesn't come from my friend it probably comes from Chilliwack!


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

I started smoking pot at 13 and 13 is just too young. It's also a natural time for humans to seek out altered states of conciuosness. Joseph Chilton Pearce discusses this at length in his books, Magical Child and Evolution's End.
There is still a lot of brain development taking place at this age....and well into one's 20's
I've been pretty frank with my older kids about my pot use as a teen and young adult. Too much too early. I became very apathetic and it took a tremendous effort to break out of the pot head lifestyle. I know many many folks for whom this was and still is true.
So far, it hasn't been an issue with their crowd, and I just show them what still needs to occur in their brains and to wait.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Pot smoking is NOT O.K in my house. For any of us.

I tried it in high school. No, I didn't really take it any further than high school/college age. Except for a few times when I really wanted to dull a terrible emotional pain. (I was in my mid 20s then)

I think most kids try it at least a few times. But, most kids eventually come to the conclusion that their money is better spent on material objects like cars, or clothes.

I don't know a single person who can drive or operate machinery when they are high. But, THEY think that not only can they drive, they think they actually drive BETTER. I can't imagine that they could even have that illusion. They claim it makes them more aware.

I know LOTS of people who were potheads in high school that are now drug addicts at the age of 45. Two of those men are STILL living with their mothers. They have never moved out. One of them still lives in the same bedroom with the same furniture he had in 1980. He said "My mom won't buy me a new bed".

Obviously, it wasn't the pot that caused them to keep living with mom, there are clearly other issues there. But, the pot made them dull in high school, and I doubt they are much better now.

I hope your son just wants to experiment with it, not make it a lifetime habit. I don't blame you for being upset. I would let him know that you absolutely do NOT approve of pot use, but it sure is nice that he told you the truth! At that age, I would have lied.


----------

